# present to myself



## len (Oct 24, 2008)

After years of wanting a good cordless drill I splurged and got one. It arrived today. Can't wait until it charges. Got the makita 18v kit with the impact driver and flashlight combo.


----------



## avkid (Oct 24, 2008)

Oohh...Lithium Ion.


----------



## Van (Oct 24, 2008)

len said:


> . Can't wait until it charges......


 

Happiness is a charged gun........
I know, I know. I'm better than Lennon. 

Congrats Len, I've got four Dewalts on the outs right now, and I've gotta start thinking about replacing them soon


----------



## avkid (Oct 24, 2008)

Van said:


> I've got four Dewalts on the outs right now


Plastic gearboxes...


----------



## Van (Oct 24, 2008)

avkid said:


> Plastic gearboxes...


 No these are metal, they've just been dropped, used as hammers, and sucked up too much sawdust over the years.


----------



## avkid (Oct 24, 2008)

Van said:


> No these are metal


Wow, those must be old.


----------



## ship (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm still sold on the 14.4 volt types and DeWalt. T-Handle for the amatures and pistol grip for the pros. A bit lighter and sufficient power for the work you have to do. If more than that corded power tools are needed anyway. Everyone I know who bought a 18v after using the 14.4v prefers it. I'm up to twelve of them between me and the lighting shop. This verses the woodworking shop that has the 18v version but only about six of them in various forms of not working most often but that's another problem by way of management.


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 8, 2008)

I currently use a 14.4 volt Milwaukee. The reversible battery is a nice feature, as there have been times I needed the extra two inches to maneuver the gun. But after five years of abuse, it's time for me to replace my old screw gun.


----------



## arik52 (Nov 8, 2008)

ship said:


> T-Handle for the amatures and pistol grip for the pros.



We use a combination of mostly 14.4 volt and one or two 12 volt t-handle Dewalts at my school, plus one 14.4 volt t-handle Ryobi (which we avoid if we can), but we only have about 5 drills total in the shop. Why is a pistol grip better for the pros? What does it enable you to do that a t-handle doesn't?


----------

